# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  شبل لديه مشكلة ويريد الحل...~Help me~

## Hussain.T

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

مشكلة كثييير خطيره 

وتصير اليي هوشه بسببها  :toung: 

---

الاخ تعرفوا يحب التجديد شاف ميكروسوفت 2007 وعجبه  :amuse: 

نزله وفعله ونشطه واشتغل وكل شي تمام  :rolleyes: 

بعد يوم او يومين حدثت كارثة  :weird: 

ما رضى يفتح يطلع اليي رسالة وهي:...    <اضغط موافق ويسكر :sad2: 




سويت اله ازالة وثبته مرة ثانية

بس نفس الشيء  :wacko: 

 بيتنا كثييير يستعملوا البرنامج


اتمنى ان تساعدوني 

تحايتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اذا ازلته ورجعت سويت له تثبيت من جديد ..

ورجعت تظهر الرسالة ..

المشكلة من نفس البرنامج عندك ..

اكيد ناقص ملفات ..

يبي لك تنزله من مكان موثوق ..

دمت بكل خير

----------


## Hussain.T

اها

الله يعين ع التحميل من جديد
....

شكرا خيو شبكة ع المساعدة الحلوة

ريحت اعصابي من التفكير

يعطيك العافية

تحياتي

----------

